# TTRS facebook event



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone with a TTRS have a look at the facebook owners group page as there is an event happening on January 24th , Thanks .


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm coming!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice one  ,To anyone who doesn't have facebook , this event will be in towcester on the 24th of January , around 10-15 cars so far .


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

An event right on my door step put only for RS's. Typical.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

This sunday coming is the meet guys / girls , postcode is NN12 7QD at the super sausage café Meeting from 9.15am , hope to see lots of TTRS owners there , aroud 10-15 cars already confirmed .


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Too far for me 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How many are planning on going ? Intending on rocking up too all being well ;-)


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi pal it's looking like a good 12-15 TTRS now and a few other guys with rs3 and other tts will be there too


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So are other TT's welcome ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah sure pal


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Weather is looking alright for tomorrow


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Pants, other half is on night shift tonight & picking her up tomorrow morning ;@(

Please remember lots of pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes Templar , I doubt many cars will be very clean after the journey , Lots of pics for sure


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Rs adam said:


> Yes Templar , I doubt many cars will be very clean after the journey , Lots of pics for sure


Gave mine a quick flick over this morning but doubt it'll have any shine on it by the time we rock up tomorrow...at least I won't be the only one.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Wouldn't of thought so being black lol , we will all be in the same boat , mine was clean before I took it for an mot this morning now it's filthy and I have to drive 3 hours to get there tommorow lol won't look like it's been cleaned for weeks !


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

3 hours now that's commitment for you, I was pulling my face at 1 1/2 hours drive each way, think I'll shut up..


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

It will be well worth it pal  probabley will be the biggest TTRS gathering for a long time


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

So, any pictures?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Not actually sure how to get pictures on here but of you messaged Jenny H she has lots from the day  or there are lots oh the facebook TTRS owners group


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Not sure if the link to face book will work but here goes

https://www.facebook.com/jenny.howl/pos ... nref=story


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Worked for me  thanks Jenny


----------

